# Exotic Bucephalandra species tank



## ragn4rok

Hi,

I'm Jeffrey, I live in Indonesia, and I want to share with you my Bucephalandra Species Tank. I really loves this species because they are very unique and beautiful.

Currently I have about 500+ Bucephalandra from Borneo, Indonesia inside this aquascape and still build some other tanks to keep new bucephalandra variants from my country.

It's a great pleasure to share with you.




























Regards,
Jeffrey


----------



## DogFish2.0

Very Nice!!!

I have about 8 Sp. I was able to have 4 flower for me last winter.

How long have you had this tank running? What is your lighting? How long is the lighting on? What do you use for substrate?

Thank you


----------



## ragn4rok

Thank you.

This aquascape has been running for 3 weeks. I have just started to collect various types of Bucephalandra (Indonesian variants) recently. 

I'm using metal halide lamp 70W cool daylight. It turns on for 6 hours every day. And for the substrate, I use BeniBachi Soil and ADA New Amazonia Soil. The plants seem have a better roots system when planted into the soil.

Bucephalandra sp. "Lamandau" purple type, tied on driftwood


----------



## Riverboa

Very nice! That tied on driftwood piece is impressive! 

ps. Salam kenal!


----------



## Tex Gal

Beautiful! Can't imagine 500+


----------



## DogFish2.0

I saw better root in dirt submersed, andy faster leave growth /flower emersed.
I think for me I need to refine my lighting.

Thanks for sharing your tank. Looking forward to seeing it develop.


----------



## ragn4rok

@riverboa: salam kenal juga. hehehe... thank you.
@Tex Gal: yes, It's easier to get bucephalandra here and with a very good price too.
@DogFish: Of course, I'll update when I saw something interesting from this tank.

Bucephalandra sp. Sintang
These kind species has unique leaves which are look like a miniature banana tree leaves. The new leaves are yellow color.









Bucephalandra sp. Melawi
I found two variants from this location.


















and also got the variegated mutation type of Melawi









Bucephalandra sp. Nanga Pinoh
This is one of the rarest here. Very hard to find in their habitat. Usually already in a very bad shape. They have many unique colors, such as: blue, dark green, lime green.


----------



## ragn4rok

Update: found at one location near Lamandau, Borneo. but with many different coloration.


----------



## ragn4rok

Bucephalandra sp. "Lamandau" purple giant type in clumps...


----------



## whateverp

Very nice


----------



## phoenixkiller

Dang, I hope you know how much those are worth... one day I'll get a few of those from someone. Very nice plants, and very pretty set up.


----------



## ragn4rok

Long time no updating my collection... Here they are:









AquaIkebana: Aridarum velutandrum from Miri, Bucephalandra sp. "Pearl Grey", Bucephalandra sp. "Ampungan" (red-stemmed Bucephalandra)

Just recently harvested... Lamandau mini purple and Lamandau mini green 









Bought recently from a friend who already collected this specimens before I do









and the last new specimens discovered in Sekadau. Bucephalandra sp. "Sekadau" blue - leaves









Enjoy!... :grin:


----------



## Bruce_S

They're really attractive plants! The various colors, textures and patterns of the leaves are delightful & charming.

Will have to look into the requirements of these gems...

~Bruce


----------



## Tex Gal

These are beautiful. I was recently reading that there is now concern about the heavy harvesting of these plants from their native environs. Since they are very slow growing it is feared that they will be wiped out in many areas. I hope , we, as hobbyists, are very conscious of protecting aquatic species and not over harvesting.


----------



## ragn4rok

Bruce_S said:


> They're really attractive plants! The various colors, textures and patterns of the leaves are delightful & charming.
> 
> Will have to look into the requirements of these gems...
> 
> ~Bruce


The requirements are the same like Anubias species. Low - medium light, low dose of fert, low co2. don't buried the rhizome into the substrate. And you can attached them on small piece driftwood or small rocks.



Tex Gal said:


> These are beautiful. I was recently reading that there is now concern about the heavy harvesting of these plants from their native environs. Since they are very slow growing it is feared that they will be wiped out in many areas. I hope , we, as hobbyists, are very conscious of protecting aquatic species and not over harvesting.


True, only some specimens that already being successfully cultivated here in Indonesia. One of the species is Bucephalandra motleyana (the first Bucephalandra that make their first appearance to many hobbyist), but the cultivation process takes a very long time. From a small single rhizome to a massive clump (about 12+cm in diameter), it takes about 1 year plus.

Hope we can do the same with the other variants.


----------



## ragn4rok

you can see the black - blue metallic hue on the photo above. 










The first Bucephalandra variant that already have been successfully cultivated by local hobbyist in Indonesia ... Sorry I need to copyrighted all the photos because I saw some site using mine without my permissions.


----------



## Gilles

If i have open substrate (like ADA aquasoil) can i put them into the soil?


----------



## 4f1hmi

Amazing!!!!!!! :faint::faint:


----------



## ragn4rok

@Gilles: Yes you can planted them on soil. But don't buried the rhizome

@4f1hmi: thank you.


----------



## helinova

amazing,kindly share it's requirement for growing well.


----------



## ragn4rok

Hi helinova,

They are very easy plants to keep. basically like Anubias. I do keep them at the following water parameters (I use many aquariums, from very soft water to hard water):
TDS 60-240
pH 6.5-6.8
gH 3-11
kH 3-11
tank 60x60x45 (100watt T5HO)
pond 200x200x100 (sunlight, filtered 60%)
CO2 low
fert low dose

===+++===+++===
Recent collections...

















I don't know if those are fake catherineae or catherineae or belindae .... need more references to identify them..

Enjoy!


----------



## jules2k

Hi Jeff I just saw your tank on YouTube and it was amazing, but I was wondering how do I get some of those?


----------



## Woody0229

That driftwood is crazy. The tank is super clean. Very well done. What sub straight is that?


----------



## ragn4rok

jules2k said:


> Hi Jeff I just saw your tank on YouTube and it was amazing, but I was wondering how do I get some of those?


PMed.... you can buy directly from some hobbyist in the USA.. 



Woody0229 said:


> That driftwood is crazy. The tank is super clean. Very well done. What sub straight is that?


Thank you. I'm using BeniBachi shrimp soil and ADA New Amazonia


----------



## Aqua_Man

Very beautiful


----------



## ragn4rok

My Bucephalandra Collector Tank, UPDATED...


----------



## ragn4rok

sorry, double post...


----------



## flwrbed

Why don't you just snip off a little of each one of those and ship them to me. With that many, i bet you don't even miss a few. You have to prune someday. 

I really enjoy looking at you pics and video.

Thanks!


----------



## Mahealani

Beautiful plants!!! I'm very jealous!! You've done a great job of displaying them in your tank!


----------



## dtang21

Great looking tank!


----------



## nicolae123

I am interested to buy some plants


----------



## nkcr

OMG ..i can't believe what i saw ..


----------

